

Engineering zero-defect software - philh
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4340

======
lucian1900
That's not how you do it. It helps, but it's far from comprehensive, hence not
"zero-defect".

The one thing that may possibly create zero-defect software is formal proof,
but that is far from being practical.

~~~
bitcracker
Agree. Even when all static analyzers in the world would say "Error free" it
doesn't mean that your code is really error free. It just says that their
implementation wasn't able to detect the other possible errors in your code.

Btw. one of the first steps to zero-defect software is an appropriate
programming language. I wouldn't choose C oder C++ but Ada or SPARK or so.

